# do we need cold air return registers in every room



## sumat (Dec 6, 2008)

hello all,
i'm putting in a new furnace in my house, and i'm reversing the flow of the old system.  previously, the house had one huge supply vent in the center of the floor plan and a cold air return vent on the oustide walls of the living room and the two bedrooms.  i want to reverse this system and make the cold air returns the supply and the huge vent in the center of the floor plan the new cold air return.  do i need to have a cold air return in every room?  the house is small (only 900 square feet), so i'm wondering if the one large vent will be enough for the return.  i appreciate any insight.


----------



## woodchuck (Dec 6, 2008)

As long as you have air flow so the air can circulate from each room to the return it'll be fine.


----------



## agatto2a (Jan 12, 2009)

And your doors dont seal tight. If they do seal tight consider cutting the bottoms a little for return air flow.

 For cooling it will work harder and you will have a little less dehumidifier in the exterior rooms.


----------



## agatto2a (Jan 12, 2009)

And your doors dont seal tight. If they do seal tight consider cutting the bottoms a little for return air flow.

 For cooling it will work harder and you will have a little less dehumidifier in the exterior rooms.


----------

